# How do I download the directv2pc app, NOT advisor?



## jake14mw

Everytime I try to download this program, it just gives me the advisor program, but not the actual program. The advisor program gives me a red dot for my graphics card, but I have the latest driver, and want to try it to see if it really works. Help! I have a Dell Studio 1558 laptop with an I3 processor and integrated intel graphics. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2828583#post2828583


----------



## jake14mw

Thanks. I'll try that file when I get home. How would DirecTV customers that do not know about this site know that? I was running in circles with the instructions from the Directv website.


----------

